# Lessons in how to murder a vape store



## Alex (19/9/14)

https://soundcloud.com/vp-live/error-or-harassment

iVape Murray
18/09/14 18:58
Below is an email sent to the Murray city Mayor, city council, local and national media outlets regarding the decision by the city of Murray to not renew the business license of iVape SLC.
-----
I wanted to bring the below situation to your attention in the hopes of bringing this to the attention of the Utah public in a wider sense. I wanted to publicly commend and thank Jason Nguyen and ABC4 for breaking the story on this unfortunate situation (http://www.good4utah.com/story/d/st...-close-one-busin/24521/HFSfBLcstUymZ7pCqaJJIQ). In the message to the Mayor and city council below, we are calling for the immediate dismissal of the city attorney and division manager Jared Hall for their incompetence and negligence; however the same problem exists in cities throughout the state and we suggest similar actions be taken elsewhere.

This situation is plaguing the owners of retail outlets in Tremonton, North Ogden, Ogden, Bountiful, Layton, Murray and previously in Payson & St George. In every case, licenses were granted a full year or more after the zoning restrictions went into place and in each case, the owners invested 10’s of thousands of dollars into their respective locations and have dozens of employees who will be affected by incompetence on behalf of city licensing offices. We stand by our belief that each of these shops have a legal justification to being grandfathered into their respective locations as a result of the mistakes and negligence by the individual city offices.
Should you wish to discuss this story, please feel free to contact me directly.
Regards,
Aaron

From: Aaron Frazier <afrazier5@utahvapers.com>
Date: Thursday, September 18, 2014 at 5:34 PM
To: <dave.nicponski@murray.utah.gov>, <blair.camp@murray.utah.gov>, <jim.brass@murray.utah.gov>, <diane.turner@murray.utah.gov>, <brett.hales@murray.utah.gov>, <teyre@murray.utah.gov>
Subject: Action requested: Unethical activities by Murray City
Hello council members and Mayor Eyre,

As I’m certain you are aware, iVape of Murray, a specialty retailer of Vapors/Tanks/Mods (VTMs) has been battling with the City of Murray over their business license renewal due to an error on behalf of your city. iVape has attempted to work with the city but each time they accept your offer, they are quickly turned down for reasons not disclosed. Just this week, your city attorney's was quoted on ABC4 as saying "It was just an error on our part and it is unfortunate that, that occurred. But once again they have some responsibility as well as part of that industry.” That industry? We find the attorney’s comments slanderous and degrading to a responsible corporate citizen who has operated 100% above the law since opening their doors a year ago and investing over fifty thousand dollars into their 3-year leased location. Your attorney seems to imply that it is not the responsibility of the city but that of the business owner to know zoning laws and have the capability to measure and interpret laws that you yourselves were incapable of doing. His comments and actions are of one who is not in touch with state law considering iVape’s license was granted more than a year after the zoning law went into effect. Therefore we believe the city attorney should be terminated due to his degrading comments along with Division Manager Jared Hall for his incompetence to recognize and enforce laws resulting in financial and mental pain and suffering of local business owners.

Now due to the mistake of city employees, this business owner will be forced into bankruptcy with zero compensation and no option to relocate due to city level bans on speciality stores that were effected after they were granted their original license. I am of the belief that all assistance given by the city to date was for no reason other than to save face knowing full well that you would not grant iVape a license at their additional 2 selected locations which YOU suggested to them. It is the responsibility of our city licensing departments to issue licenses based on the laws. It is not the responsibility of the business owner to open city code books and pull out a tape measure to ensure the zoning is met. This is what we hire city employees for and why we have zoning & planning departments.

iVape along with over 2 dozen similar specialty retailers of VTMs in the state have voluntarily imposed strict regulations of barring anyone from under the legal use age from entering their stores and enforce the state ID laws to the letter; in fact, iVape is the first VTM retailer to utilize an ID scanner to ensure customers are of legal age. THIS industry which your city attorney appears to have great disdain towards, is the first industry in 40 years that creates the opportunity for the common worker to try and succeed at living the American Dream. The VTM retailers do not carry tobacco products, tobacco accessories, or any of the other types of products associated with combustible tobacco products. The VTM retailers do not place large banners advertising tobacco or alcohol or even VTM products all over their windows and parking lots unlike the complainant nearby who sells everything from glass pipes, combustible tobacco, hookahs, herbal products and more. The city of Murray continues to allow convenience stores and gas stations to open without similar zoning regulations and allowing them to plaster large ads by their sidewalks forcing our children (which are banned from iVape) to be exposed to tobacco AND alcohol displays every time they approach or enter these types of establishments.

The Utah Vapers Association believes that the city of Murray has an ethical and legal requirement to grandfather iVape into their existing location or fully compensate them for the full amount of their inventory, remaining duration of their lease, future lost revenues, future employment payroll and benefits for all 8 employees and reimbursement for their full investment into their facility. Treating responsible business owners like this and forcing them into bankruptcy is irresponsible and opens the city of Murray to costly lawsuits and damaging the city's good reputation of being friendly to main street businesses. We encourage you to do the right thing by grandfathering iVape into their existing location and granting their license. Anything less, will be forcing the owners, 8 employees, husbands, wives and children into the state support systems due to their sudden unemployment.

Should you wish to discuss any of these points in a serious discussion with positive results, I’m happy to schedule time with you along with the owners and their attorney. I look forward to a positive resolution in this urgent situation.
Kind regards,
Aaron Frazier
Aaron Frazier
Director, Utah Vapers Association
Salt Lake City, Utah
E: afrazier5@utahvapers.com

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 1


----------

